# Aquis in Blue



## Stryker (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 17, 2015)

The bottom left is out of focus.  The watch is not equidistant from the camera lens.  ( note the 30 and 20).  The DOF is too shallow.  Reduce the aperture.   The background is too busy and detracts from the edge of the watch.  Why did you crop out the dial on the top left? I think the photo would be better if the entire dial was in the frame.  Nice watch.


----------



## sarrasani (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't like the cut, and also the background doesn't help....
sandro


----------

